# Lizards > Chameleons >  Black spot on my chameleon

## Cec05

This appeared out of nowhere and I want to know if I should be concerned.

----------


## EmilyandArlo

I can't see the picture for some reason. Could you repost it? It could be anything from a burn to a bruise to something else...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

